# High speed train



## BLOND37 (Apr 6, 2011)

is it to post links?

http://hosted2.ap.org/APDEFAULT/89ae8247abe8493fae24405546e9a1aa/Article_2011-04-06-High-Speed%20Trains/id-c04e02f239b648279d444466e47e031c


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 6, 2011)

Being discussed *here* and several other places.


----------

